# Races at Medora Ave Raceway in Portage Indiana



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Wife is going out of town so I am having a test n tune with a possible race on Wednesday May 22 nd from 5-10 no race fees so eat before you come And a Saturday night race on May 25th $7 to race deep dish pizza for eats doors will open at 4 pm race 6 till ?We will race fat and skinny tjets and hot rods.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there wed and sat.


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Race at Medora Ave. Speedway*

I'm planning on coming Saturday. Would you please send me the address in a PM?
Thanks,
Doug Strom


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking foreword to a Saturday night race. 

Slow Ed


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Firstone at my house,I think?


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't think dad and I are going to make it Wednesday but, I should be there saturday


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*test n tune*

. are your fast cars brokin lol. sad to hear see u saturday then. work on them make them slower lol see u friday at shop.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I learned me some new stuff last weekend on how to make my cars slower. And it's working, my cars are getting slower. :thumbsup:

Slow Ed


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Not going to make it heading to Michigan have a great race see you at the next race.:dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up.just show up !


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ty rick for a good night of racing and pizza.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for a good night of racing, had a lot of fun. You guys are just so fast, and the sand bagger was up to his old tricks again. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Some more tight racing! Rick, thanks for the food, fun and andrenaline filled fat tire battle


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

looks like you guys had fun....gotta get my arse over with my kid as soon as baseball season ends...and me and the kid can see how the big boys play.....need brownie to go over some t jet question and do me a show and tell...i seem to be missing something when i put these t jets back together sometimes...they run like sheeeet..talk and see ya soon guys..


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Eight racers were there to take on the Medora Ave track. All through practice, all that was heard was "Man am I slow" or "No. I'm even slower". It is said that when the green flag drops, the BS stops. Never more true than at this race. It's all part of the fun.
Now the results.

Skinny A main

1 Slow Al 71 laps
2 Slow Rick 70 
3 Slow Mike 68
4 Slow Ed 68

B main

1 Darrell 66
2 Doug 62
3 Sam 62
4 Max 38


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Slip-on Fray A main

1 Rocket Rick 85 laps
2 All of a sudden my car 
is fast Mike 85
3 I blew it Al 84
4 Slow Ed 81

B main

1 Doug
2 Darrell
3 Sam
4 Max

Hot Rod

1 Rick 73
2 Mike 73
3 Darrell 71
4 Al 68
5 Ed 67
6 Doug 66
7 Sam 58
8 Max 52


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Mike beat me in Hot Rods by about 3 feet!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yea looks like most of the slow guys are still slow. LOL Slow Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

brownie374 said:


> Mike beat me in Hot Rods by about 3 feet!


Fixed. You guys were so far ahead I couldn't see you.:drunk:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

wyatt need to come over to park lane theres a few of us who can help u. i can help al can brownie can and few others. next race at park lane is june 7th.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

if the baseball gods bring rain then i can be there..the kid is on 2 baseball teams..one village league and one travel team...


----------

